# Expiration dates..HELP!



## Jovin (May 8, 2004)

I'm trying to clean out my kitchen food cupboard, as I'm moving in the next month and a half. I'm trying to get a head start on this.

I need answers!  How long is it okay to keep things like:
cider vinegar
rice vinegar
corn syrup
corn starch
oxo pkgs   
Custard Powder in a tin

All of these have no expiration dates.  I know that I've had some of them for a couple of years or so....I'm ashamed to admit it.

Am I the only one who is guilty of this?  Keeping things too long?

I'm throwing out a carboard carton of Fancy Molasses...doesn't have an expiry date, but I know it's about two years since I bought it..NEVER OPENED IT even!

The baking that I'd dreamed of doing..but elderly parents' care came first.

Jovin  (thanks, guys)


----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2004)

As long as they look and smell good, I really don't think you will have a problem with them.  I would probably keep the oxo and custard powder in the freezer if I were going to keep them a long time, but that's mainly because we have a lot of bugs and high humidity here.  Honey is another thing.  Did you know it doesn't spoil?  If if sugars, just heat it up and let cool.

 Barbara


----------



## Jovin (May 8, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> As long as they look and smell good, I really don't think you will have a problem with them.  I would probably keep the oxo and custard powder in the freezer if I were going to keep them a long time, but that's mainly because we have a lot of bugs and high humidity here.  Honey is another thing.  Did you know it doesn't spoil?  If if sugars, just heat it up and let cool.
> 
> Barbara



I do know about honey, but I'm just not sure about the things I mentioned.  The custard powder never was in the fridge...nor the oxo ...never heard of that.  

The vinegars look fine, but then who knows? Couldn't they be rank?

Jovin


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 8, 2004)

Well.... since I have had food poisoning before.... I personally wounldnt take a chance on ANY of that. I would toss all of it. But thats just me.


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 8, 2004)

I agree with DS, if you're not sure, dump it. I had food poisoning once, too and I couldn't move for four days! I'm not sure what dying feels like but what I experienced probably came pretty close! I think vinegar has a pretty long shelf life but don't take my word for it! Hopefully, someone else here can elaborate!


----------



## lindatooo (May 8, 2004)

Vinegar will be perfectly safe...taste it first to see if there's a change in taste.  It won't hurt you but if it doesn't taste good why would you use it?

Anything with oil or shortening can become rancid - that smell is obvious!  I label things like Bisquick and toss 'em 6 months after opening.  The pancakes didn't make me sick but they didn't taste good either.

The corn syrup is ok unless it crystalized then it's hard to use.

Honey never spoils.  You can nuke it and use it - it will re-crystalize when it cools but it does not spoil.  The cornstarch will not spoil but you might wanna check it for critters.  

Is OXO a bullion?  If so I'd probably toss it.  

Dunno about the custard powder.

Hope that helps!

2


----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2004)

Linda is right.  Since the oxo and custard powder weren't in the freezer, I would toss them.  I kept mine in the freezer and they lasted a long time.  I was specifically addressing the things you mentioned, none of which should give you food poisoning (I wouldn't think so anyway).  I also did mention that you should look at and smell them to see if they had changed.  If your doubts are too strong, of course get rid of them anyway.  I'm one of those kinds of people who, if asked, "Does this smell bad?" will always think it is!  Especially milk.  

 Barbara


----------



## Jovin (May 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone....I guess I'll be tossing it pretty much all.  I just don't know about the vinegars. My daughter gave me them when she was moving about a year and a half ago...she had extra I guess.  I haven't really used the rice vinegar before so I don't know what it should taste like.

Cider vinegar...well I sure know that taste...who doesn't if you've been on that cider vinegar and and so on diet......

Thanks again.  I appreciate your input.

Jovin


----------



## Jovin (May 8, 2004)

Barbara, do you mean the fridge?  or the freezer?  I can't see putting oxo or custard powder in the freezer because you wouldn't be able to use it right away, ???  

Jovin


----------



## lindatooo (May 8, 2004)

My basic gut rule is to toss anything you don't feel good about.  Rice vinegar is very very mild tasting.

Allways better safe than sorry!


----------



## kyles (May 8, 2004)

Because powders have no liquid content they don't freeze solid, they are still pourable. I'd transfer them from a packet into an air tight container.


----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2004)

I keep anything I don't want bugs getting into, or things that I don't use often, in the freezer (About the bugs--I do keep a clean house.  But I live in a very humid place and there are all kinds of creepy-crawlies that would love to get in).  

In fact, even if you don't keep it there, you should freeze things like flour for a couple days, as it comes with little bugs you can't see, and freezing kills them (what I was told anyway).  I keep powdered milk, instant potatoes (both of which I use for cooking emergencies) in the freezer.  I have a huge freezer and not a lot of cupboard space, so it is handy for me.  Most things can be used right out of the freezer, but flour should be allowed to warm up to room temperature before using.

 Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (May 8, 2004)

Barb I would invest immediately in a Vaccuume Sealer (my spelling of that word is always iffy) 

I don't live in a humid or buggy climate but we were infested with moths at one time and the house rule was if you see a moth you don't get to sit down until you kill it!

Turned out they were from a bag of nut meats that hadn't even been opened :?:  :?:  :?:    I REALLY despise bugs!

Hubby knows...If I see a cockroach I'm moving! :!:


----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2004)

Linda,

Actually I have a vacuum sealer.  But it doesn't help much with the bugs that come in things like flour.  I also have good Tupperware canisters, which I use for a lot of things.  Nothing gets in them.  Bugs really aren't that big a problem, thank goodness.  And like I said, I have a huge freezer and very little cupboard space, so it works out fine for me.  I know that not everyone has a lot of freezer space.

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 9, 2004)

what are 'nut meats'????


----------



## Barbara L (May 9, 2004)

DS,

Nut meats are the part of the nut that you eat.  What is inside the shell.

 Barbara


----------



## JESS (May 9, 2004)

YES go on chuck all the food no worries there *
    POST ALL THAT ELVIS STUFF TO ME !!!                   
                                        :roll: *


----------



## Jovin (May 9, 2004)

Thank you all for so much feedback.  I really appreciate it.

Jess, you and I should talk!  I think I may have copied some Elvis photos that I should have saved to my hard drive first, but if I did that, I wouldn't be able to post them here.  I don't have a website so I can upload them and get a url address for them, so I took a chance.

I see some of them were just red x's today, so I just deleted them.  Do you think they'll send the image stealing cops after me?

Jovin


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 10, 2004)

So what did you decide to toss? I hope you dont spend hours on the 'throne'.


----------



## Jovin (May 10, 2004)

Deadly Sushi said:
			
		

> So what did you decide to toss? I hope you dont spend hours on the 'throne'.



I tossed it all except the two vinegars and the corn syrup, and that was up for thought...let them sit on the counter for a day, till I made up my mind.

Thanks for your input, Sushi.....I wish that the move was over. I have so much to do, and not really up to it, in more ways than one.

I have to go out of town to help my daughter (grandchildren) tomorrow.  I also am trying to stay off my computer so I can get some things done.

Jovin


----------

